# Awesome Halloween Music!



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

My ex boyfriend (and best friend), Ruben Avena Montano Jr., would like to share some of his work with you. He's an extremely talented musician and is making some awesome Halloween music just for the great people of this forum! He's working on some new music right now, namely a Tales from the Crypt remix that I suggested.

He would love it if anyone had any requests of some songs he can make. Not only can he make remixes of existing songs, he can also create a song for you. He has made theme songs for me before from his own imagination.

Here's the first song he made, just so everyone here can get a taste of what he can do. This song isn't finished, but it's pretty impressive.

Techno Halloween Remix

I'll talk him into making an account on the forum. Let me know what you think of his work and if you'd like him to make a song for you (for free).


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Very cool ! Always loved that theme song & he did a good job of a remix on it.
Would be nice to have his talents added here.


----------



## Count Ramsely (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah! I'm Awesome! I like how i have only one fan Besides my Beloved Isabella, But you awesome Dark Lord for being that other person! XD Yeah this is just a begining sample, i want to make this a longer song with more cool sound effects! so i'll work on that and maybe some other this weekend and i'll have Miss Isabella post them for me since i dont know who to yet! XD Thanx for liking my music-ness! If you have any idead's or requests please let me know i'de be more than happy to give'em a try! =D


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Ruben's final version of the techno Halloween remix is done! He calls it _Halloween in Hell_, and it is VERY VERY awesome!

Halloween in Hell

Up next he will be making a Goosebumps remix, and his version of the Tales From the Crypt theme.


----------



## Count Ramsely (Oct 1, 2008)

HA HA! The Count Does it Again! Thats right people! I finished my Awesome Remix to Halloween's Theme! I think it came out pretty good but thats for you to decide! And as the Lovely Isabella said, I WILL be making a few more as i get more time! I want to make a remix of the Goosebumps theme, Tales from the crypt, and possible a few remixes from the NightMare Before Christmas! They sadly dont come so easily so if you are actually eagerly awaiting for more, please have some patience! ALSO! If anyone out there has a request for a song please let me know i am more than happy to try out new ideas! I hope you enjoy the Halloween in Hell Mix i made! -Count Ramsely Von Olaf


----------



## apexemb (Sep 30, 2008)

I need to make a mix. Frank Zappa's Goblin girl is a fun song


----------------------------------------------------
Halloween embroidery Designs
Halloween Embroidery Designs


----------



## AltF4 (Jul 24, 2008)

WOW!!!

This is the kind of stuff I am looking for.

1. Any more material?
2. What is his forum?
3. Feel free to reupload "Halloween in Hell.mp3" (the newest one) because for some reason media fire is having trouble queuing that one for download.


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

AltF4 said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> This is the kind of stuff I am looking for.
> 
> ...


He's currently working on some new stuff. He played soem for me over the phone tonight and it sounds good.  It should be done soon. He played some of his Goosebumps song for me, and I already love it.

Here's an updated link-

Halloween in Hell


----------



## Marvin_loves_Jen (Oct 6, 2008)

*Perfect!*

The music is awesome! It's perfect for this season of fright!!!

I am fascinated by talented musicians. How can they come up with such creative sounds? I mean I love music and I know (I think) what's good or not, but it's frustrating because I can't make my own. I know how to play the piano, but just can't create music! I feel envious of the man who made this...the healthy kind of nervous....LOL

ne?


----------



## Count Ramsely (Oct 1, 2008)

You guys are awesome! I kinda wish there were more people who was interested in hearing my music. Well, i've been Fidling around with my Keyboard testing pieces of my next Project, The Goosebumbs Theme Remix! I already have a pretty good idea how its gonna be! It'll will be again another techno Remix but maybe i'll expirement with making an evil-er version with Pipe Organs, eeirie Choir and other Demonic sounding stuff! XD I think this song should be relitvly Easy for me considering the original Theme song is somewhat short! Anyhow I'm glad to hear people actually like my music, its not the first time, I've had a couple friends of mine from long ago, ask me for some vvery funny sounding Super Mario brother remixes and even The Legend of Zelda so anyone is interested in THAT kinda music as well, I ROCK and can Very easily re-creat those kinda music as well! Thanks for all the awesome feed back! If anyone has any suggestions, requests for either Halloween type Music OR even old school and some New school Video game Music, i'm the guy to ask! -Ruben Avena Montano Jr AKA Count Ramsely Von Olaf


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*I am sppechless...........*



Count Ramsely said:


> You guys are awesome! I kinda wish there were more people who was interested in hearing my music. Well, i've been Fidling around with my Keyboard testing pieces of my next Project, The Goosebumbs Theme Remix! I already have a pretty good idea how its gonna be! It'll will be again another techno Remix but maybe i'll expirement with making an evil-er version with Pipe Organs, eeirie Choir and other Demonic sounding stuff! XD I think this song should be relitvly Easy for me considering the original Theme song is somewhat short! Anyhow I'm glad to hear people actually like my music, its not the first time, I've had a couple friends of mine from long ago, ask me for some vvery funny sounding Super Mario brother remixes and even The Legend of Zelda so anyone is interested in THAT kinda music as well, I ROCK and can Very easily re-create those kinda music as well! Thanks for all the awesome feed back! If anyone has any suggestions, requests for either Halloween type Music OR even old school and some New school Video game Music, i'm the guy to ask! -Ruben Avena Montano Jr AKA Count Ramsely Von Olaf



wow Ruben, just wow.
i'm just blown away.

do you take requests?
If do, how about a techno
remix of the Munsters theme,
or even the main title theme
from Beetlejuice?
That would be sweet!!


----------



## Count Ramsely (Oct 1, 2008)

*Attention Fans! XD*

He all you groovy Halloween Peoples! I have been given two NEW requests! I've been asked to come up with a techno version of the Munsters Theme song AND Beetle Guice Theme song! They will both not come Easy, However The Count Will be More than happy to try and have at least a couple of Demos by next week of hopefully both(this weekend is gonna be pretty buisy for me) just wanted to let you all know, for those of you who may be Eager to Hear MORE music from me! thanks for all your support people! -Count Ramsely Von Olaf


----------



## Count Ramsely (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi people! I'm kinda sad that no one else has seemed to pay attention to this Post. <=( Ayways! I just wanted to let you all kno that i've been Messing around with the Munsters Theme and Goosebumps and they're not quite ready for even Demos yet, but i will have them up by the end of the week or next monday hopfully for all those how are still interested! -Count Ramsely Von Olaf


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Always loved the Munster & get a kick out of goosebumps,so will be interesting to see what ya came up with


----------



## Count Ramsely (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello Awesome Fans! (the few who are out there...) I just wanted to give you an update on my Project Progress! XD I am not yet finished with my music unfortunatly, HOWEVER!!! I AM making it my Goal no matter what, to have at least 4 new songs up by monday next week since Halloween is just around the bend! I WILL have for all you groovy kats, The munsters theme (semi Techno, not quite has much as Halloween in Hell) Goosebumps theme (This one will have some synths in it but its over all mood will be an Urban Hip pop kinda theme, however i think it will suit this Very well!!!) Talse from the Crypt theme! (This one will only slightly have synths and techno added because i want this one to sound the most evil!) >=D and Lastly Beetle Guice theme!!! (which i'll do my best to also make this as Evil as possible!!!) 

So there you have it people! 4 great remixes to 4 awesome songs! I can manage any more Ideas Before Halloween i'll try and if anyone has Any more Requests, please! TIME IS SHORT! XD Let me know right away if there is a song you think that might be familiar to me and that i coul possibly remix! well thanks for all you support! I cant wait to finish these for all of you! Until next time, -Count Ramsely Von Olaf!


----------



## Count Ramsely (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello Awesome Halloween Peoples! It is Your Count Ramsely again! I just wanted to let anyone whos interested know that i've Almost Completed the Beetle Guice Remix! I'll give a copy of m Demo to Isabella and she will hopefully post here later tonight! I hope you will enjoy it! It came out a completely Different Style than i intended but i believe it sounds really Awesome, and i hope you do too! I'l will have that done and posted by tomorrow as well as either a Demo or entire song of the Remix to Goosebumps! Cant wait to hear what you all think of later tonight! -Count Ramsely


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Looking forward to it, thanks for all your hard work and sharing as well!!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*I am so interested in hearing my requests, and only 3 days until Halloween.

You rock, Count!!*


----------



## Count Ramsely (Oct 1, 2008)

Good evening Citizens of Halloween Forum! The Count Has returned to give you an update on his work! Unfortunatly, i have some possibly sad news for some of you out there in Halloween Forum World! Although i said i would definatly have 4 songs for you this week i sadly will only have 1 =( I Overestamted my Time and sadly wont be able to bust out anything until the weekend. However! I will have a complete Version of my Beetle Guice Remix no later than Thursday! That i can promise since i'm so close to being done with it! I also mentioned that i already have a demo for all you great people of the Halloween Forum, That was true! HOWEVER! Miss Isabella Price has been way to busy this week and keeps forgetting to Post it for all of you to hear! I relly think that you'll all love it so far! When i have it completed, there will be two versions of it! one of them will be an instrumental and the other one will have sound effects(more like quotes) from Beetle guice himself! So i'm not sure if i'll have that one up before Halloween but i WILL definatly have the Instrumental up NO LATER THAN THURSDAY!! and if i dont,...You can all Post replys to this about how lousy a musician i am and that i suck for lying and anything else you can think of! XD jk anyways i'll bug Isabella later today when i see her to post up the demo so you can get a good idea so far! 

Now the other thing i wanted to say was simpy this! Just becasue i'm not gonna have time to finish the rest of those request byy halloween DOESN'T mean that i wont still be doing those as i get more time on weekends! XD i do intend on making the remixes to The Munsters, Tales for the Crypt, Goosebumps and any other you might like me to try! I just wont have time to really do them durring the week cause of work and school is all. =P so if your all as dedicated to Halloween as you say you are, then this really shouldnt be too much of a probem other than the disappoinment that you wont have them FOR halloween. I appolgize for my sad new and some what false advertisment but i hope you will all still like to hear my music even after Halloween! Well that all the news for now! I hope you all still awaiting those other remixes and arent too bumbed out that i wont have them done this week. However i hope you all enjoy the Beetle Guice Remix! =) I'm considering calling it something like, Beetle's Juice or Bj's Halloween or something. If you guys have a goo name, Do tell me! 

Until we meet again! -Count Ramsely Von Olaf *teleports away with a cloud of Green Smoke* ...


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm alive!

Beetlejuice Demo


----------



## Count Ramsely (Oct 1, 2008)

Well there you have it! As you can see above me, My Darling Isabella has posted my Beetlejuice Remix! I hope you like how its sounding so far! I'm gonna finish it tonight and have her post it tomorrow by noon-ish or so! 1 more day until Halloween! -Count Ramsely Von Olaf

*Creates, and Jumps into, a Dark Green Swirlning portal and Vanishes*


----------



## Count Ramsely (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm sorry to say two things right now. 
1) i didnt have anytime at all yesterday to finish the song 
2) and two i've been the only one leaving any comments lately. I hope you all will check out the Demo of Beetlejuice! I will have it up by monday i hope! maybe even another demo! Happy Halloween Every body! -Count Ramsely Von Olaf


----------



## Count Ramsely (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello People! I hope everyone had some fun on Halloween. well, i'm sorry again to say still no new Musics for you to listne to... =P I'll do my best this sunday to finish and omce up with the next themes! I hope your all still interested in hearing them! until Next time -Count Ramsely


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I like your rendishion of beetlejuice. As for not very many people repiying on this,well may not be everyones cup ' o tea. 
Your style is different. I've grown up with different music all my life & appreciate they're styles & talents.keep up the great work,
as the greatest fun other than sharing,is creating !! DL


----------



## Count Ramsely (Oct 1, 2008)

THanks Dark Lord! Your Awesome. Yeah i knew that people had listned to it but i just wanted some feed back on what they thought about it. I understand were your comming from, i too appreceate all types of music and sounds! My brother likes to make fun of for Listening to Themes from Movies, Cartoons, Videos Games, but most of the times, there really just the same thing as listening to Instrumentals, and since i'm a musician i love to listen to different Instruments! anyways i'm really glad you liked it! I'm gonna finish it this sunday. I just never have any time durring the week and the weekend are perfect cause i usually all day each day but i've been, and will be working on saturdays until the end of the month, so that just leaves me sundays. but i'm not gonna give up yet! thanks for all you support! -Count Ramsely Von Olaf


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

I just wanted to let everyone know that Ruben/Count_Ramsely has some new music for you guys this year. He's working on finishing up his Beetlejuice Remix, Grim Grinning Ghosts, Tales From the Crypt, The Exorcist, and possibly the Munsters theme. So keep your eyes open if you like some great remixes.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes!!
Beetlejuice!!
And the Munsters -my idea 

And how about a request?

Ghostbusters  ??

Thanks!!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Awesomeness! I look forward to hearing the new remixes!


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I just found this thread. None of the links work for me. Would you have any updated links?


----------



## Count Ramsely (Oct 1, 2008)

Thats Right Groovey People of the Halloween Forum! XD The Count has been Practicing quite a bit since last year! =) I do plan on finishing up my BeetleJuice Remix soon (Its nearly done) and begin creating these following remixes (Keep in mind, they will be various styles like rock, techno and so on and so forth accordingly to try and match the original in some way or other! XD)

so here's my list and so every one else knows, i'll be shortly uploading them to my Youtube page as they are done, As well as including them in the down load links both here And on my Youtube when they start comming around! =)

Tales from the Crypt Theme (possibly just an eviler version with pipe organs gallor! XD)
The Muster's Theme (A semi rock style sone what similar to the original, with some synths and stuff!)
GooseBumbs Theme (Possibly like the Beetlejuice and Halloween theme remixes)
Grim Grinning ghousts (Also a dreafully Eviler Version! >;D )
The Headless Hourse man Theme *Disney*(possible and Eviler Version of this classic old song from Disney's verion of Sleepy Hollow! >;D )
The Exorcist Theme (Possible and split between Evil and Rock)

so far thats about it, but i'm glad that there are people that are waiting to here these! X) At the moment, i have no sound card in my computer so thats why i havent started anything else or been able to finish the beetlejuice, but hopefully really soon i'll be getting a new card and be back in business before that good ole Spook day roles around! =D I look forward to getting these done soon and posting them here and on Youtube

here's my account if you feel like checking it out! there isnt much right now but some voice acting and some funny stuff! and a short Transformers loop remix! =) thanks for all the support! 

-Count Ramsely Von Olaf


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Count could you or would you please do elviras the bride of frankenstien or her monster rap ?? God I love your work .. just found this thread !!!!


----------

